# Whizzer Motorbike Restoration



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi everyone, I know I am new to the cabe but I would like this thread to be informational for if I restore a whizzer I might buy and to help anyone restoring a whizzer. So if you have any tips or pics of your own restoration please post them. Thanks.


----------



## Real Steel (Jul 29, 2015)

W_M_F-  I've noticed from your posts that you have a bad case of Whizzeritis.  Fantastic!  I hope you get a great one.  Please, before you start, do your research and do it well.  There are many types of Whizzers out there...get what you want, but know what you get.   HAVE FUN!   Gus


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes I have been researching for a long time now. My goal is to create a h engine whizzer like my grandfather had. Got a few projects before I can start but thought I might at least buy what I want and work on it after. Thanks.


----------



## squeedals (Jul 30, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Yes I have been researching for a long time now. My goal is to create a h engine whizzer like my grandfather had. Got a few projects before I can start but thought I might at least buy what I want and work on it after. Thanks.




Are you buying that one from yesterday for sale here? That is a fine candidate. Depending on what you want to do......partial or full resto, I can help out some. 


Don


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi squeedals I am not sure which one you are talking about. The one I am thinking about buying (going to) is from petritl. Thanks.


----------



## squeedals (Jul 30, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Hi squeedals I am not sure which one you are talking about. The one I am thinking about buying (going to) is from petritl. Thanks.




There was one here for sale yesterday and I can't find it now. You wrote the seller and said you were interested. It was rough but mostly there. The engine and kit was not attached to the bike.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 30, 2015)

That is the one except he is going to sell that engine kit to me with an hiawatha bicycle that had a whizzer mounted on it. Thanks.


----------



## squeedals (Jul 30, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> That is the one except he is going to sell that engine kit to me with an hiawatha bicycle that had a whizzer mounted on it. Thanks.




Are you going to repaint?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 30, 2015)

I am not quite sure yet. I think I probably will but I don't know. If I do my father has a small motorcycle painting business so he would do it. Thanks.


----------



## squeedals (Jul 30, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> I am not quite sure yet. I think I probably will but I don't know. If I do my father has a small motorcycle painting business so he would do it. Thanks.




Personally.......I start all my re-dos by tearing the bike completely apart (regardless of painting or not) and I clean each and every sq. in. of grime and grease and remove 99.9% of any rust or corrosion. I know some folks like the "patina" look, but I like to see what I have under all that stuff and that is just my method. In this pic below I did do an authentic paint job/color that matched the old finish but cleaned/polished the bare metal parts, kept the original wheels and tires, so what I ended up with was a pretty bike......clean and yet not "brand new" looking. Old components blessed with a new frame and fender finish. I'm doing up the 46 Whizzer the same way.


Don


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 30, 2015)

Well I planned on definately cleaning everything down since petritl is willing to disassemble the bike for shipping. If I decide I like the way it looks than I wont repaint it but if not I will. Thanks.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi everyone. I think it would also be helpful if you have any whizzer pictures to please post them. This way I can or other people can get ideas from them. Thanks.


----------



## Real Steel (Jul 31, 2015)

*1950 Schwinn WZ with J Motor*



whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Hi everyone. I think it would also be helpful if you have any whizzer pictures to please post them. This way I can or other people can get ideas from them. Thanks.



1950 BF Goodrich Schwinn WZ with J Motor


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi real steel your whizzer is very nice. I like the original look to the bike. Im crossed in between full restoration or partial. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 1, 2015)

My all Original 1948 WZ:


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 1, 2015)

My (replica) Power Cycletruck:


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 1, 2015)

Whizzerick said:


> My all Original 1948 WZ:
> 
> View attachment 228690




Wow both. Bikes are awesome. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi everyone it has been a day since a new post and wanted to bump to the top. I am buying the project whizzer from petritl so I'll post pics of my restoration. If anyone else has any good info on whizzer restoration please share. Pics appreciated also. Thanks.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi! My whizzer project is going to be shipped Saturday. So for now I was wondering if anyone can help me find original whizzer throttle and compression release cables and controls, whizzer clutch handle and cable, belt guard, rear sheave and stand, and belts. Please let me know if you know of any of these items for sale. Thanks.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 4, 2015)

FYI, if you want a true "H" setup.... you need the dual thumb controls (throttle/comp.release). The twist grips came with the "J" motor and later.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 4, 2015)

Yeah. I am looking for a set of thumb controls and the cables. This is one of the things I am woried of finding. The thumb controls are on ebay(I've seen them) but I don't know where to find the cables. Dos anyone have cables for sale? Thanks.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Memory Lane has them.  Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks to SchwinnSpangler, he is going to send me a free whizzer license plate bracket. Also, I spoke to Quenton Guenther in NC about rebuilding the engine once I get it. I really think he does a great job restoring those engines and I will probably send it to him. Thanks to everyone here on the CABE and on motoredbikes.com for all the help.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm gonna play catch up with you guys. I got a couple of motors laying around. 

Ray


----------



## racie35 (Aug 6, 2015)

You're gonna do a whizzer powered chopper Ray?


----------



## mason_man (Aug 6, 2015)

I Believe I can. 

Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 6, 2015)

mason_man said:


> I'm gonna play catch up with you guys. I got a couple of motors laying around.
> 
> Ray




Wow that should be interesting to see when it's done! Keep us updated. Thanks.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 6, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Wow that should be interesting to see when it's done! Keep us updated. Thanks.




Thanks W M fan, looking forward to seeing your Whizzer project. 

Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 7, 2015)

Does anyone know where I could find an inexpensive whizzer speedometer?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 8, 2015)

Well my bike is suposed to ship today! Also thank you to SchwinnSpangler for helping me find the parts I will need. Can't wait to start.


----------



## Eddieman (Aug 8, 2015)

*1948 Schwinn Whizzer*

Photo of my restored 1948 Whizzer


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 8, 2015)

Very nice bike Eddieman. You can tell when someone puts a lot of work into a restoration because it sure makes a bike look good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## racie35 (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice bike


----------



## mason_man (Aug 8, 2015)

Here's a H motor I'm doing. First I'm knifing the crank, playing with the rod. Some serious stuff to the piston! 
Bigger valves /ports. Mikuni carb. Ya know, it's all about displacement. 

NO ONE will Ever Know....... Why have a Whizzer? 

Ray


----------



## racie35 (Aug 8, 2015)

You know how to make power Ray...nice work


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 8, 2015)

Real nice mason_man, besides power it looks sharp to. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## racie35 (Aug 8, 2015)

If people knew what's been done to some of your engines Ray,they'ld be on a bus to Cali..


----------



## mason_man (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks guys, no need to stress the Whizzer. 

Eddieman........THAT IS A NICE Whizzer!!

Ray


----------



## mason_man (Aug 8, 2015)

Just incase someone needs a motor. Ron Houk has a couple.
And some of these. 

Ray


----------



## Boris (Aug 8, 2015)

Drooooooooool!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi everyone I would like to say thank you to petritl for helping me find a good whizzer to start with and SchwinnSpangler for helping me find extras, add ons and 99.9% or all of the parts I need for my project. Also thank you to all the members on the CABE for restoration tips and pics. When I start working on my bike I will definitely post pics. Thanks.


----------



## mason_man (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice, pics please. When you finish with the H engine,  maybe something with a kick start? 

Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 10, 2015)

Is that bike for sale mason_man? If it is a resonable price I might be interested. More pics? Thanks.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi everyone I was wondering if anyone could post some whizzer engine rebuild pics? Thanks.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi everyone I am going to post a few pics of bikes I really like.(I don't own theese pictures or the bikes and I don't know who does)



(I like the bling on the fenders on this bike)



(There is a bike I really like that has this dual exhaust but I can't upload the pic. If anyone wants to see search whizzer dual exhaust on yahoo and it is the red bike)


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 12, 2015)

Got the bike and engine in the mail today. Still am finishing up another project then I'll start this one. Can't wait and I will post pics soon.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 12, 2015)

This was my own concoction, a 24" '64? Western Flyer I stuffed an "H" into.... had REAL dual exhaust, not repop.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing bricycle I love the look of the dual exhaust. That is neat that you used the flex pipe instead of the echo tube. It looks nice thanks.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 13, 2015)

Started to mock up the bike today and I'll post pics once everything is on. Right now I am restoring a 70's moped so have to finish that and then I'll strip the bike down repaint, rebuild the engine and get it together and running. Again if anyone has pics from their whizzer restoration please post. Thanks.


----------



## DirtNerd (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey WMF

here is the *gallery of my engine build*

let me know if you have any questions


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks DirtNerd the pics should be very helpful.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 17, 2015)

Started to mock up the bike before I strip it down to paint (it was repainted already with house paint and pinstripes are decals) and I am going to rebuild the engine. The fenders need a little work but I think it is a good start.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 19, 2015)

Now I have to wait a little bit to test fit belts and then I have to finish up painting and restoring my 70's moped. Hopefully it won't take that long and I will be able to start this as soon as possible. Also again please post pics of your whizzer if you have one or if you have a dozen please share...can't wait for it to be done already so I can ride it!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Now I have to wait a little bit to test fit belts and then I have to finish up painting and restoring my 70's moped. Hopefully it won't take that long and I will be able to start this as soon as possible. Also again please post pics of your whizzer if you have one or if you have a dozen please share...can't wait for it to be done already so I can ride it!




well then screw the 70's bike and jump on this....


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 19, 2015)

bricycle said:


> well then screw the 70's bike and jump on this....




Well I would love to do that but the 70's bike is nearly done and would like to just get it out of the way first so I can dedicate my "restoring" time to this!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 23, 2015)

bricycle said:


> This was my own concoction, a 24" '64? Western Flyer I stuffed an "H" into.... had REAL dual exhaust, not repop.




Hey bricycle, How does the dual exhaust sound when you use the flex pipe? Is there any way you could maybe post a video of it running! Thanks just wondering.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> Hey bricycle, How does the dual exhaust sound when you use the flex pipe? Is there any way you could maybe post a video of it running! Thanks just wondering.




I sold it, no videos.... just memories.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2015)

What ever happened to the folks that were making the exposed OHV conversions????


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 25, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing. Please post if anyone knows.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Please post if anyone knows.
> 
> One of the Illinois Club fellas had a "V-twin". someone should build those...way kool!


----------



## mason_man (Aug 25, 2015)

bricycle said:


> What ever happened to the folks that were making the exposed OHV conversions????




I'll be putting one together soon. I'm not sure I like them, I'm gonna add mods and some of my things to it. 
They weren't very reliable,  but that was then. 

Ray


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 26, 2015)

Please post pics of it when you're done in the whizzer photo thread mason_man! Thanks


----------



## mason_man (Aug 26, 2015)

bricycle said:


> whizzer_motorbike_fan said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering the same thing. Please post if anyone knows.
> ...


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 26, 2015)

That's different haven't seen one of those before!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 28, 2015)

Anyone have tips on getting the engine to clear the chain sprocket (perfect everytime!)? I seem to have to adjust the engine multiple times to get good clearance.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 2, 2015)

Well my grandfather got to see what the whizzer looks like all mocked up today. It was great to see him smile and in his words he said it reminded him of when he was 15! Can't wait to get it going but that won't be until next year.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 9, 2015)

There will be more posts but, here are some parts that I have gathered thanks to SchwinnSpangler(Ray) and the carb kit and decals from whizzerfred.......
View attachment 236803
View attachment 236804
View attachment 236805
View attachment 236806
View attachment 236807
View attachment 236808
View attachment 236809


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 9, 2015)

The rest of the pics and another pic of the bike.....


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 9, 2015)

Eddieman said:


> Photo of my restored 1948 Whizzer





Nice bike and the the paint work looks great.  Who did the rebuild and resto?


----------



## Schwinncoll (Sep 13, 2015)

They made a nice Speedo for the new Whizzers, the face doesn't look like this but its white with black lettering and only was about $30 10 years ago.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 13, 2015)

mason_man said:


> Just incase someone needs a motor. Ron Houk has a couple.
> And some of these.
> 
> Ray




How much does a bike like this go for????


----------



## oquinn (Oct 14, 2015)

I would like to know more about that engine mount template and why don't you have some made up to sell some of us?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 14, 2015)

I made that template from a paper copy Ray Spangler sent me. All I did was trace the shape on 1/4in. plywood and cut it out after I sanded the edges I glued the paper template to it and installed two old drawer handles to make it easy to position in the frame.


----------



## oquinn (Oct 14, 2015)

Can you make a few more.I know people would use them and like them and pay you for them?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2015)

DirtNerd said:


> Hey WMF
> 
> here is the *gallery of my engine build*
> 
> let me know if you have any questions




awesome build and video!


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 15, 2015)

squeedals said:


> Personally.......I start all my re-dos by tearing the bike completely apart (regardless of painting or not) and I clean each and every sq. in. of grime and grease and remove 99.9% of any rust or corrosion. I know some folks like the "patina" look, but I like to see what I have under all that stuff and that is just my method. In this pic below I did do an authentic paint job/color that matched the old finish but cleaned/polished the bare metal parts, kept the original wheels and tires, so what I ended up with was a pretty bike......clean and yet not "brand new" looking. Old components blessed with a new frame and fender finish. I'm doing up the 46 Whizzer the same way.
> 
> 
> Don




You gonna get that light to work?


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 16, 2015)

Call Memorylane Bicycles in Ohio.  They have a website.  Ask for Harv or Lisa.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey everyone, It's been awhile! Had a lot of family problems happen in the last few months so haven't got much work done but, I have finally got working on it again. I'll have to post some pics of what I've been doing! Hopefully more to come!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jun 11, 2016)

Seems like forever since working on it but the bike is in primer and the engine is being rebuilt!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 10, 2016)

Slow progress but have the carb completely rebuilt, except waiting for a new float since the original was barley still intact. Will upload some pics tomorrow but I am still working on it!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 11, 2016)

Some carb pics .....


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 15, 2016)

Finished the carb!  


 
Also got the cylinder head sandblasted!  


 
Finally found he thumb controls too...


----------

